# finding a new twist for the man in the box illusion costume



## g2otogo (Sep 9, 2013)

I am doing a man in the box illusion costume that has been done before many times . I am trying to find a new twist to the costume that will make it a little different. I bought a few things on ebay a Styrofoam head , some facial hair . I am going to liquid latex the head to make the head look like a real man 's head and put facial hair on him . 
I thinking about man the the cage being carried . but I am not sure if that would work . Would anyone have ideals to a new twist with the man in the box costume that would be a winner ? any suggestions are greatly appreciated 

Here are some photos of people who did this costume , if anyone was not sure what the man in the box illusion is. These are photos I got off of the internet and have no connection to these people.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

How about getting a creepy jack o lantern mask for the prop and in the box you can put pumpkin creepy carving tools and make it seem like he is going to carve the person in the box... Lol... Just a thought...


----------



## Darkslide632 (Sep 10, 2010)

I wanted to make one like this...









Ideally I was hoping to make one fake arm for me, and then set the monitor up so that I could trigger certain phrases and facial expressions using a hidden keyboard.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

off the top of my head...have the guy carry you in half a beer/wine barrel - he can be the 'designated driver/carrier'


----------



## SnnBbbl (Aug 30, 2013)

Another idea =)


----------



## SnnBbbl (Aug 30, 2013)

Darkslide632 said:


> I wanted to make one like this...
> 
> View attachment 169455
> 
> ...


This costume is seriously cool, but the flipflops make it feel somewhat incomplete lol


----------



## g2otogo (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks everyone for responding to my post . I not sure if i am going to do the illusion man in the box costume . I been researching and it seems like it all been done before . I have a styrofoam head coming to me from ebay and trying to figure out what costume idea with a styrofoam head, Not sure what to do


----------



## ArtemisBrewski (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm following this thread now and I have always wanted to do this too. I'd love to see more ideas. I'll post anything new that I come across.


----------



## ArtemisBrewski (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's some cool ideas: http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/optical-illusion-costume-ideas.html


----------



## g2otogo (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link . I was lost on what to do , but I am not going to over think it and do a gorilla holding me in the cage with a sign on front saying 
" don't feed the human' . 
So basically the bottom will be me with the gorilla bottom and the top will be the dummy and the inside will be me with fake legs. 
Going to start it tomorrow. Excited for Halloween.


----------



## g2otogo (Sep 9, 2013)

this is the head that i painted . I used liquid latex on the Styrofoam head and then painted the skin ect. This as far as I went so far on my costume. The other parts I have to work on . Might put a beard on him maybe. trying to figure out what all I have to do .


----------

